# Welcher Speicher?



## zeromancer (24. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Es ist lange her, dass ich Ahnung von passenden Speichermodulen und Boards, GHz usw. hatte.
Mein Toshiba Satellite ist ein 1.8 GHz P4 Mobile. Ich habe keine Ahnung vom FSB (und ob das überhaupt wichtig ist), möchte mich aber nach RAM umsehen.
Welchen Typ brauche ich für diese Taktrate?

Bitte um genaue Bezeichnung (PC400 etc.), denn es ist ja alles eine Preisfrage  

Danke Euch!


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zeromancer _
> Hi!
> Es ist lange her, dass ich Ahnung von passenden Speichermodulen und Boards, GHz usw. hatte.
> Mein Toshiba Satellite ist ein 1.8 GHz P4 Mobile. Ich habe keine Ahnung vom FSB (und ob das überhaupt wichtig ist), möchte mich aber nach RAM umsehen.
> ...


FSB ist wichtig, sowie welches RAM ? DDR-SDRAM ? SDRAM ?
z.B. PC 400 (400Mhz) muß mit dem FSB-Takt  kompatibel sein.


----------

